# The junkyard T3 donor list...



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

Lets get a complete listing of all cars manufactured with a T3 turbo. This seems to be the most popular of all the turbos availible to us cheaply (and I won't even mention the infamous turbo diesels). Please post the make and model of the car you found it from, type and specs of turbo (trim, AR, etc.), how much you paid and where you got it from (junkyard, etc.). Thanks...


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (sirhcorrado)*

Sabb, buick...
i will have one for sale in a little bit. its a sabb 900 turbo.


----------



## HappyVdubber (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (sirhcorrado)*

Garrett T3 40 Trim 
VW p/n 068145703F
A/R .42
From a '93 VW Jetta Turbo Desiel
$75 cdn


[Modified by HappyVdubber, 8:29 PM 11-16-2001]


----------



## VW GLI Turbo (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (HappyVdubber)*

Just a reminder. There were literally hundreds of different t3 setups. Most of them have different flanges. If you get a t3 turbo you'll have to check how it mates to your manifold. 
Oh yeah. Mustang 4cyl turbos were t3s as well.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (VW GLI Turbo)*

aka SVO mustang


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (VW GLI Turbo)*

So what your telling me is that a garret t3 from a saab will not mount on a later golf td manifold which is using a garret turbo?????


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (speed51133)*

Good T3's to come by. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
Ford 2.3L turbo's Mustang SVO, Thunderbid.... T3 60 trim compressor, and either .48 turbine (automatic) or .63 (manual)
Nissan 84-86 V6 300zx (Z31), T3 60 trim compressor, .63 turbine, but odd turbine to manifold flange.
Buick GN or other V6 turbo not sure on specs, but similar to T3/t4 hybirds IIRC
Saab 900's 50 trim compressor, .48 turbine
lots of others, but those are the common one's I know.
hth,




[Modified by 2L Bunny, 6:23 PM 11-16-2001]


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So what your telling me is that a garret t3 from a saab will not mount on a later golf td manifold which is using a garret turbo?????







[HR][/HR]​i am pretty sure it is a KKK turbo if it is stock on the car. VW uses KKK turbos and not Garrett. but if it does have a garrett T3 on it then yes it will fit!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (Gerapudo)*

ok thanks , but is it possible that a turbo from the same company for example the t3 would have different flange for different application, like vw, saab,etc???


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (2L Bunny)*

all right cept for
>>Nissan 280Z? inline 6 turbo, T3 60 trim compressor, .63 turbine, but odd turbine to manifold flange.<<
It's a 84-86 V6 Nissan 300zx (Z31)


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (Hardcore VW)*

ok cool !!! thanks alot


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (vento 95 GL)*

Thanks Justin, I edited my post.
later,


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (2L Bunny)*

Let me elaborate a little further.The Saab 900/9000 turbo will fit on the ATP manifold and downpipe(.48/.42).Merkur/ford 2.3 garret,will work with a saab or volvo/saab wastegate housing(.63/60 my personal fav in turbos)on the ATP manifold and Downpipe.The Volvo(.48/.42)turbo will fit the ATP manifold and downpipe with a little grinding on the turbine flange where it meest to the manifold.Nissan 300z84-85 has a .63/60 T3 that has a very diferent bolt patern on the wastegate housing.Its still a very good size.
There are others available,but those are the ones I have experience with.
Now your armed,and ready to go junkyard picking(very valuable info for you junkyard guys).
Chuck B


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (Hardcore VW)*

hmmm...there were 280 turbos as well. i jacked the hood scoop off one, it was a v6 turbo with a small t3 (looked like)


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (rocco2nr)*

Lets establish what a standard T3 flange pattern is. I would assume the one that team psi or 8v turbo would be the one we're looking for. Anyone?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (sirhcorrado)*

http://www.turboneticsinc.com/catalog/inst_dimensions.html 
there you go!
a t3 is the pic on the bottom


[Modified by speed51133, 4:05 PM 11-17-2001]


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (speed51133)*

All the ones I listed have the standard T3 flange.Happy hunting









Chuck B


----------



## sixtyinsix (Feb 13, 2001)

*That's right, Chuck.*

I found a Garrett on a Volvo 240 today. Pulled it off the manifold (greatefully the head was removed allready) and saw a raised circular area in the middle of the turbos flange that mates to the exhaust manifold. Now to break out the Fordham.


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: That's right, Chuck. (sixtyinsix)*

I've used them before.It does take a little grinding on the flange.The good news is the wastegate flange will fit the ATP downpipes.The best fit is the Saab 900 and 9000 turbos,they bolt up to all the ATP stuff.


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: That's right, Chuck. (sixtyinsix)*

Was the raised circular part on the exhaust manifold or the turbo? I've pulled a couple of these Volvo turbos but both of mine had a circular indent on the turbine housing and a raised section on the exhaust manifold. 
The Downpipe flange on the swing valve will physically bolt up but it won't seal very well if at all because the outlet is conical and the ATP downpipe flange is flat. The best one to use is the Saab one its flat like the ATP downpipe flange.  Or just grab a 900 hot side with the swing valve and swap it then your two problems are solved.


----------



## HappyVdubber (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So what your telling me is that a garret t3 from a saab will not mount on a later golf td manifold which is using a garret turbo?????







[HR][/HR]​No, a t3 from a Saab will *not* fit onto the stock VW TD manifold. The stock *VW* turbo manifold uses a flange that is specific to the *VW* kkk k24 or the vw t3 40trim a/r .42


----------



## HappyVdubber (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (Gerapudo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i am pretty sure it is a KKK turbo if it is stock on the car. VW uses KKK turbos and not Garrett. but if it does have a garrett T3 on it then yes it will fit![HR][/HR]​VW did use T3's on there TD...I have one...
- VW p/n 068145703F
- GAP p/n 465384-5 T3
- s/n TJ0258A
(as seen on the housing)
- a/r 42
- M24BC3
No, a T3 from any other car (other than vw) will not fit onto the stock TD Manifold.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: The junkyard T3 donor list... (HappyVdubber)*

2001???


----------

